# How do you meet people?



## Cryozombie (Apr 7, 2004)

So I have been in this dating "slump" and I am not meeting anyone... where do YOU go to meet new people?

There are no females in my office, which is a very small company.  I am not in school, except my martial arts school, which has no single girls, and I have a large base of friends, but they all claim not to know anyone single, or claim their single friends are "psycho" and not worth my time.

Ive also tried the online thing... but it doesnt seem to work too well. 

I'd love to here where you folks go to meet up.


----------



## edhead2000 (Apr 7, 2004)

Is there an Arnisador in the building!?!?!  Oh Arni, your help is needed!!


----------



## Touch Of Death (Apr 7, 2004)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> So I have been in this dating "slump" and I am not meeting anyone... where do YOU go to meet new people?
> 
> There are no females in my office, which is a very small company.  I am not in school, except my martial arts school, which has no single girls, and I have a large base of friends, but they all claim not to know anyone single, or claim their single friends are "psycho" and not worth my time.
> 
> ...


Try karaoke. You may scoff, but if you can sing or at the very least pretend to sing, You will with out a doubt find a woman. 
Sean


----------



## Cryozombie (Apr 7, 2004)

Touch'O'Death said:
			
		

> Try karaoke. You may scoff, but if you can sing or at the very least pretend to sing, You will with out a doubt find a woman.
> Sean



I Karaoke.  There arent that many single girls at the place I go... they come in like 6 guys and one girl... Maybe I need a new place...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 7, 2004)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> So I have been in this dating "slump" and I am not meeting anyone... where do YOU go to meet new people?
> 
> There are no females in my office, which is a very small company. I am not in school, except my martial arts school, which has no single girls, and I have a large base of friends, but they all claim not to know anyone single, or claim their single friends are "psycho" and not worth my time.
> 
> ...


Yes, I am interested in this topic. It would be nice to know the secret


----------



## arnisador (Apr 8, 2004)

edhead2000 said:
			
		

> Is there an Arnisador in the building!?!?! Oh Arni, your help is needed!!


Another one! Let's get started. Ideas:

Church.

Hanging out in the coffee shop/grocery store/book store/etc. to meet people.

Take a short class, like a cooking class or a comm. college class or something. Or, volunteer somewhere.

Keep working the people you know for a sister/niece/ex-GF/etc.

Ya gotta get out there and mix it up!


----------



## Mace (Apr 8, 2004)

I don't know if this will help, but I met my wife in a rec volleyball league. Everyone is there to have a good time, and it isn't the "bar scene" which some people shy away from.
Sean


----------



## KenpoTess (Apr 8, 2004)

I strongly suggest you DON'T frequent places that hold little or no interest to you just to meet people.  If you are not a church goer.. and you happen to meet someone you like at a church function.. well  you can figure that one out.. and of course that goes to the opposite scale too.. Bars.. if you're not a bar goer.. and you meet someone at one.. *nodding sagely*

You want to meet someone who's got same or similar interests, if it's Rock climbing or fly tieing.. check out  the newspapers for clubs...Or maybe start a club yourself in a hobby or interest that you really enjoy.. Contact the library about holding it there.. or other such locales.... Take some courses at the local schools.. Offer to teach some courses if that's an option..   Not only will you be meeting all sorts of new people.. you may just meet the person you're seeking.  But you will be making yourself happy by learning or teaching.. and that can be quite gratifying as you quest 

Just some thoughts ..

Tess


----------



## arnisador (Apr 8, 2004)

I have to agree with *KenpoTess* that setting out to meet someone with conflicting interests wouldn't be good--the point is, there must be _something_ you like to do where people meet! If art isn't your thing, art museums may be the wrong approach...but maybe a science museum works for you. If you don't like pets, don't volunteer at the SPCA...but maybe at a soup kitchen. The volleyball league is the right sort of idea!


----------



## theletch1 (Apr 8, 2004)

Just club one, caveman style and bring her home.  That's how Tina got me. :uhyeah: 

I know that you're into the homebrew scene.  Have you thought about going to any of the homebrew competitions or seminars and looked there?


----------



## Spud (Apr 8, 2004)

Match.com or some of the other online dating places. Take your time and do a few weeks of correspondence before you meet. 

I know quite a few people who have had good luck meeting people with similar interests and perspectives.  If you correspond for a few weeks you can flush out the nutters pretty well. 

Been with my sweetie for 2 years now after we met on Match.


----------



## KenpoGirl (Apr 8, 2004)

Just posted this in another section, thought it fit in here too.

There's a pool hall here in town, they have started what's called the "Dating Pool". It's speed dating with pool tables. Each single girl gets a pool table the single guys rotate from table to table introducing themselves, they only stay for 8 minutes. This is something I'm seriously thinking of trying, but I want another single female friend to go with me. So I have to convince her.

I'll let you know what happens.

Dot


----------



## Cryozombie (Apr 8, 2004)

Spud said:
			
		

> Match.com or some of the other online dating places. Take your time and do a few weeks of correspondence before you meet.
> 
> I know quite a few people who have had good luck meeting people with similar interests and perspectives.  If you correspond for a few weeks you can flush out the nutters pretty well.
> 
> Been with my sweetie for 2 years now after we met on Match.



Ive been on some of these sites for a while now... My profile on match has been checked out over 500 times, and I have had 3 responses... and they definatly WERE a bit off.  I have probably emailed 30+ people whos profiles I found interesting and only 2 have written me back.  My odds in this sort of thing are definatly off.  Besides... 90% of the profiles I look at want a guy who is either "Athletic and Toned" or who makes 75k a year plus.  Im neither of those things at this time.  SO I am pretty much throwing money in the garbage there... 

I used to meet a lot of girls at work, both employees and customers, before I switched jobs... Maybe I should give up "teching" and go back to "clerking"


----------



## KenpoGirl (Apr 8, 2004)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> Ive been on some of these sites for a while now... My profile on match has been checked out over 500 times, and I have had 3 responses... and they definatly WERE a bit off. I have probably emailed 30+ people whos profiles I found interesting and only 2 have written me back. My odds in this sort of thing are definatly off.


Maybe it's your personal description, hope you don't tell them about you fondness of sharp weapons and beating people up. 

Dot


----------



## Cryozombie (Apr 8, 2004)

KenpoGirl said:
			
		

> Maybe it's your personal description, hope you don't tell them about you fondness of sharp weapons and beating people up.
> 
> Dot



I considered this, so I had a friend who is a writer for a college newspaper write my description for me... its ok... I think she did mention my fondness for sharp weapons tho.  Hehe.  This is what she wrote:

"The term unique comes to mind. I've been an extra in several Hollywood films, and now am involved with an independent film company, in front of and behind the camera. I study an esoteric and obscure Japanese Martial art (whos name is harder to pronounce than it is to perform) and I am a skilled fire breather. I have a soft spot for pirates. I love camping and the outdoors, enjoying summer road trips on my motorcycle. I also brew my own beer, make chain mail armor and jewelry, and collect medieval weaponry. I'm not adventurous all the time, though. I enjoy movies on the couch, walks in the park, and sitting on the swings. I might look like a Pit Bull, but I'm really a puppy. I'm the sort of guy who will listen and respect you as an equal, but still hold the door open for you. My dream girl is willing to have fun without worrying about looking silly. If you are looking to be treated well, and respected as a person, drop me a line." 

Dunno... sounds ok to me, but what do I know...


----------



## KenpoGirl (Apr 8, 2004)

Oh MY!!! 

Well I'll tell you first off, that description would certainly perk my attention.  And, I'm pretty sure I'd have replied to your inquires.  You sound like a whole lotta fun.

But I think you may be a little to "unique" for the average girl, who wants a regular 9 to 5'er, that comes home and sits on the couch and watches sports on the weekend.  

Just keep pluggin away, take the advice of the people who've already posted, and definitely look for people that have similar interests.  You're uniqueness may make it more of a challenge but once you find someone more compatable you certainly will have an interesting life.  

Dot
:angel:


----------



## Spud (Apr 8, 2004)

May I be frank?

You seem a little rich on the martial arts, beer making, medieval armor thing. Not saying that you should be deceptive, but you dont want to highlight all of your personal traits that may seem a little off the common path. 

My gf probably would not have been interested if I had listed hunting, knives, police scanners and martial arts in my profile.  Likewise, I would have been apprehensive about her strong leanings on animal rights and tarot cards or her long list of medical problems. We brought those things up incrementally, after some e-mail and face-to-face time. 

So I hear that you like culinary arts, martial arts, history and making things with your hands..  Leave it open for further discussion. Sure, be yourself, but not overly detailed. Your are looking for an invitation to find out more, not a punch list for a partner. 

:asian:


----------



## shasticon (Apr 9, 2004)

Have you considered taking yoga classes?  I dunno about your area in particular, but around here, most of the yoga studios have about a ten to one ratio of women to men.  Not only that, you get the side benefit of working on your flexibility, strength, balance, and did I mention that women who are into yoga are often really limber?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 9, 2004)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Another one! Let's get started. Ideas:
> 
> Church.
> 
> ...


I use these myself. Sometimes you have to change locations, or hunting areas. 

Keep the positive attitude and a happy smile 

:asian:


----------



## Cryozombie (Apr 9, 2004)

shasticon said:
			
		

> Have you considered taking yoga classes?  I dunno about your area in particular, but around here, most of the yoga studios have about a ten to one ratio of women to men.  Not only that, you get the side benefit of working on your flexibility, strength, balance, and did I mention that women who are into yoga are often really limber?



I considered Pottery.


----------



## Cruentus (Apr 12, 2004)

O.K., bare with me. I read this post when I gave up posting for lent, and it was killing me to not reply; so, I wrote a little artlicle on the subject. I am engaged now, but when I was single I went from dateless all through high school and part of college, to dates anytime I wanted (within reason; in other words, no I am not a stud who get ANY chick he wanted; but on a friday night if the place had enough single people, I could go home with a phone number with a potential date for next week). I analyzed what I was doing that worked for me, which is what this article consists of. Take it or leave it; everybodies different so I'd just apply it to your situation as you see fit. BTW...all good advice so far here.

I hope that at the very least, you'll find this entertaining!  



> *Getting Chicks*
> 
> Disclaimer: before I get into this, there will times when I will generalize, or speak in a very general manner. For the sake of discussion, this has to be done. Yet, I always get some smart aleck in these discussions who knows a guy who knows a girl who knows a guy where the general didnt apply to them. Yes, we are not all morons here, so we ALL understand that there are situations and people who do not fall into the statistical norm, and for whom the generalization will not apply. Having said that, there is no need to argue over details; let's stick to the concepts, shall we? Thank you.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cruentus (Apr 12, 2004)

I have never done the online thing before, so bare with me, but I read your profile and like to offer some friendly advise.

#1 First of all, I'd imagine that women have a harder time making the innitial contact to mens profiles then vice versa. From what I have heard from a couple of women who do the online dating thing is that they are too busy responding to inquiries to make them. So, I wouldn't be too discouraged that you have only had 3 responses from that.

#2 In business, a general rule is that out of 100 qualified people you contact, 1 will do business with you. This doesn't matter if you are selling cars or candy. Obviously this number changes depending on your target markets and supply and demand, but as a general rule I have found this to be true. I think that this applies to getting dates through any medium as well. So, first off, you should feel pretty proud of the fact that out of 30 e-mails only 2 have written back; your beating the odds already. 

Now, with this understanding, we need to make the odds a little bit more realistic then what the advertisements for these dating sites like to point out. If getting to the actual first date is considered "doing business," then odds are you are going to have to reach out to about 100 women to get 1 quality date. 

Also, most will not go on a date with you after the first contact; so there is a "sale cycle" involved here. In my industry, I have to contact a prospect on average 6 times before they become a client (example: initial phone call, then e-mail info, then call back, then meeting, then call back, then second meeting and the opening of a new account). This could mean I have to contact them 10 times, or maybe only 3, but really, its more then once or twice. This will be the same, I'd imagine, with this online dating thing. So, with a sort of "sale cycle" until your first date, the person who e-mails you back this month after you contact her will probably not go on a date with you until next month, and after a few back and forth e-mails and maybe even a phone conversation or two (she needs to get comfortable with you).

So, let's crunch the numbers and make this realistic here. If you contact 100 available people a week (even with just a simple e-mail that says, "I read your profile and you seem like an interesting person. I liked the fact that you enjoy doing bla bla bla, because I enjoy that too. Please E-mail me back; I'd like to learn more about you."), then you can expect probably around 20 replies from that effort, but a date with probably only one of them, and not for at least a few weeks to a month. So, if you contact 100 a week, you should expect 4 dates or so for next month. If only 50 a week, expect 2 dates next month; 25 a week, expect 1. These are more realistic expectations here. It is very possible, I think, to have many meaningful dates from a online service; but you've got to be willing to make the contacts.

And yes, it is a numbers game, as much as I hate to tell you. You may be the greatest guy in the world, but the reality is that they won't know that until after they've gone out with you a few times at least. So until that happends, its almost like playing darts blindfolded; women have to use what clues they have to get comfortable before they are willing to try for the bullseye. Your job is to greaten your odds through numbers, and try to make them as comfortable as possible by giving off the right clues.

#3 helping your odds: "matchmaker" type sites. There are some sites that use psychology and compatability exams to match you up with potential women. I would think that this would greatly improve your chances of meeting someone you would be compatable with. I think that this would be a good way to avoid having to play the numbers game to a degree, because I'd think that your odds would be increased.

#4 Your PROFILE: Sorry, for the long reply, but now to your profile. For one, its a very good write up, and you sound like an interesting guy. You might not want to change a thing. You are who you are, and you should never change who you are, even temporarily, just to get a date.

However, If I were doing online dating, I might change the focus a little. As I have said before, the key is getting them comfortable with you, and that is about it. Believe it or not, if you are TOO interesting or unique, a good potential date could feel overwhelmed and uncomfortable. They could feel that they might not match up. And, in your case, your interests are so rare (like medieval jewelry making) that you could be canceling yourself out inadvertantly. In other words, women may feel like, "Oh, he wouldn't be interested in me because I don't know anything about medievel Jewelry or firebreathing," when that could be far from the truth.

So, my focus would not be on all my interests that I persue on my own, or my accomplishments, but would be more focused on things that I like to do with women on dates. Your profile seems more focused on you and your personal interests over interests that you would like to share with a potential mate. I just think that maybe your "uniqueness" might be a little overwhelming at first glance. I can relate to this myself; if my fiancee found out that I enjoy Exotic martial arts, poetry, being politically active, tracking animals, and financial market research, for example, I KNOW I would have scared her off because she enjoys none of these things. If she saw all these things in a profile, she would have felt like she wouldn't be a match with me and she would have moved on. Yet, we are totally compatable; not just according to us, but according to compatability tests we took while going through the marriage process at our church (the tests were secular, though, btw).

So, I might try to focus on things that are more inclusive to what a woman might enjoy sharing with me. So I might NOT say that I enjoy painting murals, writing poetry, and politics, even though this is true. I might instead say that I enjoy stimulating conversations on the arts, and open minded conversations on political views. I might also say that I like sharing my time with others at cultural and artistic venues ranging from art and history exhibits at the local meuseams to renessiance fairs and live entertainment.

I think you get the idea. I wouldn't try to change my interests, I would just try to make them more inclusive so that even someone without the same interests would feel that they could be a part of my interests rather then intimidated by them because they don't share the same exact ones as me.

Dispite my critique, your friend did a very good write up for you. Maybe, have him just tweak it a little?

Just a thought. Sorry for the lengthy reply....again :uhyeah: 

 :asian:


----------



## 2fisted (Apr 12, 2004)

Some good places to meet women:

  Wine bars.  Not much competition, and wine is good, and no liking wine doesn't make you gay.

  Art galleries: see above.

 Go see a good live band. Probably not that many women there, but the ones that are there will on average be cooler than average.


----------



## edhead2000 (Apr 12, 2004)

So Paul, does the same work for women looking for men or do you have a separate book about finding guys?


----------



## Cruentus (Apr 12, 2004)

edhead2000 said:
			
		

> So Paul, does the same work for women looking for men or do you have a separate book about finding guys?



lol; ya know, this is the third time a woman has asked me this; 2nd time for this forum (one was PM)! 

All I have to say is, I still have to think about it. I, of course, am a male that has been on the male side of the fence, and I have not experienced the persuit from the female side of the fence. 

I think that some things will be the same, like the numbers game (the more eligable men you contact, the more likely you'll get a date). But other things, I think, will be very different.

I think that women ultimately have more power then men during the innitial attraction phase because usually they are in the position to accept or decline someone else who is in persuit of them. However, there is the problem if as a woman, your not being persued as much as you'd like, or if you are being persued by the wrong men.

Also, a fundemental difference between men and women, I think, is that for women the initial attraction phase is more emotionally based (they have to "feel comfortable" before giving out a phone number) while for men it is clearly more physically based (does she look good, or do I find her attractive?). So, where men need to make a woman feel comfortable, women need to make themselves noticable and attractive to men. I think that especially if a woman decides to do the persuing, she needs to understand this difference.

So, I am working on it, and we'll see what I can come up with. Perhaps you and some of the other women here on MT can give some feedback after I post it. I am at a disadvantage writing on that subject because I am not a woman, I have never had to persue or be attractive to men, so I may be mistaken in some ways and you all can correct if you think so.

I will say that a good start is to observe the tease. Just like for the men I observed the a-hole to find out what he is doing that seems to "get him the chicks," there is something that the tease is doing that makes guys hit on her all the time (although, truthfully they may not be the "right guys"). Now, just like the guy doesn't want to be an a-hole, the woman doesn't want to be a tease, or a slut. But, there are some traits that the "slut" ot "tease" has that enable men to find her attractive, regardless of what she looks like. Now, understand, when I say "tease" or "slut" I am not talking about the dirty, I haven't bathed in a week crack-whore type slut. That's gross. I am talking about the woman who is put together well (but may or may not be physically good looking by societies standards), a bit flirtatious, and seems to give off that aura of "Yes, I might have sex with you if you come talk to me and say all the right things." She may or may not be sexually permiscious, I am just refering to the aura she gives off. Just like most normal guys hate the A-hole, most women hate the tease. By observing the tease the same way I observed the A-hole, that might be a good start.

So we'll see what I can come up with! :ultracool 

On a side note, Internet dating sites, especially the matchmaker ones, seem to be very empowering for women. Basically, it allows the woman to pick and choose between men instead of going out and hoping that the right one will come talk to them. This is a major advantage. Plus, you can talk with them via internet quite a bit before actually having to go out on that first date, and since the discomfort of that initial contact is taken away by the distance of the internet, you can usually find out a lot more about the guy before going out with him then you could in person. It seems like a good way to go.

Anyways, I'll work on the persuit from the womens perspective!


----------



## Touch Of Death (Apr 12, 2004)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> I considered this, so I had a friend who is a writer for a college newspaper write my description for me... its ok... I think she did mention my fondness for sharp weapons tho.  Hehe.  This is what she wrote:
> 
> "The term unique comes to mind. I've been an extra in several Hollywood films, and now am involved with an independent film company, in front of and behind the camera. I study an esoteric and obscure Japanese Martial art (whos name is harder to pronounce than it is to perform) and I am a skilled fire breather. I have a soft spot for pirates. I love camping and the outdoors, enjoying summer road trips on my motorcycle. I also brew my own beer, make chain mail armor and jewelry, and collect medieval weaponry. I'm not adventurous all the time, though. I enjoy movies on the couch, walks in the park, and sitting on the swings. I might look like a Pit Bull, but I'm really a puppy. I'm the sort of guy who will listen and respect you as an equal, but still hold the door open for you. My dream girl is willing to have fun without worrying about looking silly. If you are looking to be treated well, and respected as a person, drop me a line."
> 
> Dunno... sounds ok to me, but what do I know...


I would suggest you not give the image of pitbull to a woman before meeting you. Let her decide what and who you look like. If a gal told you she looked like a St. Bernard would you want or need to find out for yourself?
Sean

ps. Most your skills would fit in just fine a rennisance fairs. She is there waiting for you!


----------



## arnisador (Apr 22, 2004)

*Technopunk*, are you trying any new approaches to meeting people?


----------



## swiftpete (Mar 28, 2005)

its all about the pictures. Just do your best to get the very best pics of you that you can, i am on one of these dating sites also and good personal description matched up with crappy pics means no replies or messages. As soon as you get some half decent clear pics of u looking like ur having fun then the messages start rolling in.
Well thats been my experience anyway!
The bits that stand out for me on your profile that i would probably remove are the words "If you are looking to be treated well, and respected as a person" 
Of course u can always ignore me but i think that sounds a bit sappy. but hey what do i know.

Beware, most birds that advertise on the internet are secretly fat when u meet them in the flesh though! But there are some nice ones if u look hard enough.

But in my personal experience i think there's nothing like just getting out there and actually talking to women in bars, getting a number and just taking it from there.

Anyhow, good luck!


----------



## Sarah (Mar 28, 2005)

Jeez.....thanks for that, and im sure all the guys are just gods! 

If only you could take a peek in the Ladies Locker Room, you might change your opinion about chicks on line!

Anyways how are things going with your love life John??




			
				swiftpete said:
			
		

> Beware, most birds that advertise on the internet are secretly fat when u meet them in the flesh though!


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 28, 2005)

swiftpete said:
			
		

> Of course u can always ignore me but i think that sounds a bit sappy. but hey what do i know.
> Anyhow, good luck!


Im gonna ignore you... but only because this thread is like a year old.


----------



## swiftpete (Mar 28, 2005)

Hey i didnt say they're all fat!! just i've met up with a few as have my mates and sometimes there is a difference between the pics and what turns up for a drink... But i'm sure you're not one of those girls..!!

But as far as it goes you dont lose a lot turning up for a drink with someone, so take the risk. i've met a few nice ones..


----------



## Adept (Mar 28, 2005)

edhead2000 said:
			
		

> So Paul, does the same work for women looking for men or do you have a separate book about finding guys?


 There are a lot of things a man has to do to get a date, as Paul has outlined.

 You know what a woman has to do?

 Her hair.


----------



## Sarah (Mar 28, 2005)

Adept said:
			
		

> There are a lot of things a man has to do to get a date, as Paul has outlined.
> 
> You know what a woman has to do?
> 
> Her hair.


hehe, sometimes not even that..


----------



## Ceicei (Mar 28, 2005)

I am recalling my single days....  

 One observation I remember is when I was looking for guys, I had a hard time finding them. When I wasn't looking and just doing the things I enjoy, then the guys came. Go figure! I am guessing desperation does bleed through if the focus is on the search for a mate rather than enjoying the activity/event. 

 I found mine when I was leading a committee making plans and doing hard, physical work.  Seeing him in action eventually attracted me. We became good friends. We didn't start dating until after the tasks required by the committee ended.

  I'm glad all of that (single life) is over since I'm married to a terrific guy!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





     - Ceicei


----------



## still learning (Mar 30, 2005)

Hello, For women to be interested in you? You must be interested in them! You may want to read the book(any library) "How to win friends and influence people by Dale Carnegie.  This book may change your life.

 To meet people you will need to go where people go to, Join clubs, groups, get involved with the local communty events,volunteer in all the local events, just go down and say may I help.  Simile and be friendly.  Don't try to hard, just let it happen.  To meet nice people? Go where nice people go.

 Good luck .......Aloha


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 30, 2005)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> I am recalling my single days....
> 
> One observation I remember is when I was looking for guys, I had a hard time finding them. When I wasn't looking and just doing the things I enjoy, then the guys came. Go figure!
> - Ceicei


You know what I find horribly funny about this?

When I was single and looking, and complained to my friends about being unable to meet anyone,  they would all give me that advice... "Stop looking, or you will never find anyone" so I would stop looking... just go about my day to day activities.  A few months would go by and I would be single still and have met no one, and I would complain to my friends, and you know what they would tell me?

"Well, how the hell do you expect to meet anyone if you arent looking?"

THAT was the single most INFURIATING thing I have encountered in my life.  I wanted to stab them all in the eye with an icepick.

Well, not really, but Im sure you know what I mean.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 30, 2005)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> You know what I find horribly funny about this?
> 
> When I was single and looking, and complained to my friends about being unable to meet anyone,  they would all give me that advice... "Stop looking, or you will never find anyone" so I would stop looking... just go about my day to day activities.  A few months would go by and I would be single still and have met no one, and I would complain to my friends, and you know what they would tell me?
> 
> ...




Techno,

You forgot to add in the "You must get out more, and try to be available" comment. BTW: I carry red and black cheap pens in my pocket for work, and I wanted to use these to DOT someone's eyes for them. 

I hear you brother.


----------



## Ceicei (Mar 30, 2005)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> You know what I find horribly funny about this?
> 
> they would all give me that advice... "Stop looking, or you will never find anyone" so I would stop looking... and you know what they would tell me?
> 
> ...


 Sorry, I don't have an icepick eye stab smilie. This will have to do.





     Those kinds of comments from friends....enough to make anyone go crazy.

     Any progress made so far?

     - Ceicei


----------



## Dronak (Mar 30, 2005)

Well, I never had all that much time for socializing in grad school.  Basically I could do one main extracurricular activity.  I picked up MA later, when I was almost finished.  From the beginning, I did ballroom dancing and met a lot of people that way.  Unfortunately for me, all of the women I've been interested in have been already taken and/or not interested in me, but it's still been a pretty good way to meet people.


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 30, 2005)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> Any progress made so far?
> 
> - Ceicei


 Yeah. I came to the conclusion that its not worth the effort.

 The people Ive met, and the things I have heard and seen really really made me see that it wasnt worth it.


----------



## Ceicei (Mar 31, 2005)

Don't get me started on "match-makers" or people who try to set up blind dates as a way to meet others.  Despicable!!!

 - Ceicei


----------



## Simon Curran (Mar 31, 2005)

Dude!!!

Come to Denmark, great looking girls who just love to practice speaking English, and the more "Unique" you are the better...

(PS that is pretty much how I wound up here)


----------



## Sarah (Mar 31, 2005)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> Yeah. I came to the conclusion that its not worth the effort.
> 
> The people Ive met, and the things I have heard and seen really really made me see that it wasnt worth it.


Im sorry to hear that John...Im sure you are a great catch, what is wrong with all these American girls that cant see how great their local MA'ist are...??


----------



## kid (Apr 4, 2005)

Whats the trouble finding the women? or trying to pick up the women?  heres a few tips.  Women are everywhere.  Go to the mall and flirt with any chick that catches youe eyes.  could be another shoper or she works there.  If things are going well ask her if she would like to go out for coffee sometime.  Remember Be confident.  Then tell her to give you her number. (with confidence, but not assertive) something like then lets exchage #s.  This works anywhere.  Try not to offer going out on dates like dinners or movies or alcohol.  That makes it look like your paying for their time.  go someplace that people will be at so you have a good background buzz and coffee or sodas, milkshakes, ice cream and conversation.  i say malls cause they have all of these things.  OK be funny, try not to say what every other guy says,(females have heard them all.)  Read body language, confidence, talk to her like shes a good friend of yours, that will make you feel and look more comfortable, smile.  She will let you know how to contact her or if she wants you to.  Always attempt to get a # and leave yours.  And during all this don't lie about something, they are masters at that and will expose you.  lol.  Have fun.  and i will leave you with a few places in mind.  The beach (plan a volleball game and brats and beer bring your dog if you have one.)  Dance clubs, karoke bars, malls, anystores, one of my personal faves is the gym and tanning salons.  and after all this works if you have any questions drop me a messege and Don Juan Kid will see if he can help you out.



KID


----------

